# Schnabel Cars or Schnabeling



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*Chasing Heavy Metal: Schnabeling*
Author
"...what in the heck is a Schnabel car? Basically it’s a multi-axel, very heavy haul railcar capable of shifting its load in order to make it safely around curves. They’re huge, they’re spectacular,
http://www.chasingheavymetal.com/blog/?tag=schnabel









*Schnabel Cars*
Author:
"Schnabel cars are designed to carry very large loads. These cars separate into two parts with the load becoming an integral part of the car, as it is attached back together for shipment. In researching these special freight cars, I have put together a lot of information."
http://southern.railfan.net/schnabel/schnabel.html


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Always makes me wonder just how many feathers something like that could haul?


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmmm....is that a Schnabel car sitting in Schnectady visible to anyone passing on the Lakeshore Ltd. or any Empire Service train? I believe that's a General Electric facility.

Not as big as the 18-truck Schnabels in the noted videos, but pretty impressive nevertheless.

JackM


----------

